# Removing Dust from Shay



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

How to I remove dust from my Bachmann Shay? I tried compressed air but it seems that there is still a fine layer of dust stuck to the locomotive.
What makes this worse is we heat with a woodstove. Any ideas or advice?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I always use a fine paint brush to dust my engines. Use a very soft bristle. A 1' wide brush works great. Air is not that great to use, in my opinion.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Paint brushes work great for this... but don't buy a "Paint brush", instead get what are known as a "Chip brush". A Paint brush will cost you a couple of dollars each, but you can get a box of Chip brushes for about the same price. Check Harbor Freight. Web site shows 36 brushes for $11.99, but are on sale now for $6.99. The "original" purpose is to clean swarf (metal chips created by lathes, mills and drills) from the machines. But, I also use them as paint brushes and for spreading oil or grease on things I want to protect from rust, as well as dusting knick-knacks, carvings and other convoluted surfaces. Work great!

EDIT: Be sure to use a different brush for each type of "dusting" purpose! Not nice to spread grease on the column of a drill press and then go dust lace on the doll collection!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 13 Dec 2011 05:04 PM 
Paint brushes work great for this... but don't buy a "Paint brush", instead get what are known as a "Chip brush".  A Paint brush will cost you a couple of dollars each, but you can get a box of Chip brushes for about the same price.  Check Harbor Freight.  Web site shows 36 brushes for $11.99, but are on sale now for $6.99.  The "original" purpose is to clean swarf (metal chips created by lathes, mills and drills) from the machines.  But, I also use them as paint brushes and for spreading oil or grease on things I want to protect from rust, as well as dusting knick-knacks, carvings and other convoluted surfaces.  Work great!
 
EDIT:  Be sure to use a different brush for each type of "dusting" purpose!  Not nice to spread grease on the column of a drill press and then go dust lace on the doll collection!


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

I feel that a camel hair brush is the best option. Although more costly at first, you will find yourself using it a lot for dusting models, plus it will not break off fine details. Just be sure that you use it before the camel does!
George


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cast off makeup brushes are very soft and damage nothing, just the old makeup off them first. 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Dec 2011 07:50 PM 
Cast off makeup brushes are very soft and damage nothing, just the old makeup off them first. 

Greg 

I have yet to use a makeup brush enough to have one to cast off!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... I have a wife... I gave up makeup a long time ago! (several weeks now!) 











Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know whether they would be too stiff, but the shaving brushes used to generate lather from bar type shaving soap may work for the large areas with very little detail. Shaving brushes are usually a natrual bristle brush. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the chip paint brushes for heavy cleaning. For an engine on the mantel I've had good luck with the typical feather duster (light cleaning). 

Best, 
TJ Lee


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Just do it the way the railroaders do...leave it out in the rain!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I gave up makeup a long time ago! (several weeks now!) Oh God!! Say it ain't so!!!!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Dwight, what's this about scratchbuilt car ferries? I thought you were just another MLS lurker


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The makeup brushes are your best choice! My wife bought me a brand new one a few years ago! n


----------

